# Best prep site



## DetroitFD (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys-
I have about a month left I'ma EMT-B course and am starting to review for the NR. Wondering what the best online prep site is. I've seen quite a few and its hard to tell which may be best. I have a couple friends in the course and we are thinking of splitting the cost. Let me know your reviews. Thanks a ton!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've found the EMTPrep.com website to be extremely helpful.


----------



## Code 3 (Apr 1, 2013)

EMT National Training is a big one and offers a money back guarantee.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 2, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I've found the EMTPrep.com website to be extremely helpful.



I used this and like it a lot.


----------



## AzValley (Apr 2, 2013)

I also liked this book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0738610062/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dmfinn (Apr 3, 2013)

I really loved JBlearning. Questions were really similar to the test and the site allows you to either take a timed, full 120 question "final" test, or a customized practice test. It also gives you a complete breakdown of each "final" test you take, which helps you craft more tests that put pressure on your weak areas.

I took the NREMT 9 months after completing my course due to paperwork issues, I used JBlearing for 2 weeks before taking the test and then passed first time at 70 q's. If you're just finishing up your class, you shouldn't have any issues passing.

Best of luck.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 3, 2013)

This has been asked and answered many times. A quick search will give you tons of information on all of the major test prep sites. 

That being said I used nothing for the basic, but I did like JBLearning for the paramedic, but everyone has differing opinions.


----------



## MedicJenna (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Detroit, 

I am an instructor at a local community college here in Oregon. I used www.EMTprep.com to pass my exams a few years ago and now that I teach I have just started using their EMT Class feature.


----------



## Gastudent (Apr 22, 2013)

I used Jb learning, and EMT National Training and I would have to say that EMT National Training was a far better product. The Jb learning questions are far to easy nothing like the NREMT in my opinion. I just took and passed Basic a week ago, and I will not say EMT National Training is just like the the NREMT test, but it is close.


----------

